# MX-3000 editor



## dalboy (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, can anyone help me find a copy of the software for the mx-3000, I have just purchased the remote in the UK, but it doesn't come with the software.

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You probably have to find a dealer or installer for this.


----------

